# Christmas Around the World



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

I found this taken in Liverpool, England,


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh wow, love to post pics of where my mom was born, and just found this one, Vancouver BC


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm finding out which countries celebrate Christmas by looking these up  Here's a pic from Colombia South America:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

Rio De Janeiro!  Wow, wonder how they get that thing to float!!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)

Little Drummer Boy (African Tribal Version) - Alex Boye' ft. Genesis Choir


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Little Drummer Boy (African Tribal Version) - Alex Boye' ft. Genesis Choir



Oh wow, I'll have to listen when I get back Meanderer!! Have to go get more ornament hooks, LOL!!


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2017)

Here's Christmas in Istanbul:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

jujube said:


> Here's Christmas in Istanbul:
> 
> View attachment 45473



Wow, that's awesome, thanks Jujube :christmas2:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

Loved that lively performance of Drummer Boy Meanderer!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 3, 2017)

Somerset House - London, England


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

That is so pretty, do you know where that is Cindy!! Gorgeous ice-rink!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 3, 2017)

It didn't say....I'm wondering too! Just beautiful. I'll try to figure it out and post it.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> That is so pretty, do you know where that is Cindy!! Gorgeous ice-rink!!



Sommerset House, London?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 4, 2017)

Australia, where snow is impossible to find at this time of year.


----------

